# Mr.Pitbull Kennels



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What do you guys think of their kennels? Do they seem right or are they just BYB's? Just wondering..

BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, RED NOSE PITBULLS, KENNELS


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Those are anything but APBTs. those are bullies if I have ever saw one


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea but I'm just asking about the kennel.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pit bulls? i didn't see any those are tanks.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't see any kennels


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think they know what they are selling. And if they don't know what they are sellling then how good can they really be.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well personally I like a kennel that knows what breed of dog they are breeding, and those are clearly bullies. 

Looks like every other Blue, Razors Edge/ Gotti breeder to me.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Site is really flashy, I guess that sells


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> Site is really flashy, I guess that sells


Yeah and I noticed you can't right click on it at all, unless you want to buy something from another site LOL


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah i jus like the earth ,wind,and fire playing in the background!!lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

So they are a booty kennel I guess. o_o


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

strait booty my boy!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mr pitbull isnt selling pitbulls,he's selling designer dogs for thousands of dollars that probably wont live till the age of 5.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice avitar that looks delicious. yuck


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just wondering your views on them, thanks.

It can be closed now. :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think they look like nice bullies but the fact he is saying they are pitbulls and not bullies says BYB. You have to at least know what breed you have to be a reputable breeder.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well they are selling pups for $3000.00 $500.00 down and taking all major credit cards, if a pup is worth that? never mind, keep pumping them out there  

Puppy peddlers are a dime a dozen, hell I couldn't sell Lilbit for $3000.00


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ya you could,i remember a alligator female going up for sale for 3000$,the dog was healthy but hadn't done any thing and i remember wanting that dog so bad,still do,but 3000 $ is a lot of money.Lil bit is worth as much as those dogs easy if the price was based on functional type and sh$%.If there making money then there sure enough good at business.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

cargan dogs are 3500$. but yet u guys think their worth that  ---shane
p.s.----i dont condone any dog selling for 3500$. if you pay that, your a moron with too much money


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

quote=Sadie's Dad;180498]I don't think they know what they are selling. And if they don't know what they are sellling then how good can they really be.[/quote]
:goodpost:[


----------



## jmua19 (Oct 21, 2008)

Iono, but that boy on there named Blue Remy used to reside in MN.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Somewhere on Mr.Pitbulls site he does say that people call the dogs bullies or something...I forgot exactly what he said...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He probably said people call his dogs bullsh!t and you just misunderstood lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

now thats good!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha! I'm just guessing, of course.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

It depends on what YOU want. Why ask waht others want. Do you want a HUGE pit? Now if it is an APBTor not is not up to me, but if you like them and have that kind of money, go for it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*coughs* I like the dogs. Everything is only worth what you'll pay for it. But I LIKE the dogs, there was a gorgeous pocket in there.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, they do have some good looking dogs.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Listen man Im about to tell you something that most wouldn't agree with. When it comes to bully breeders they are not too many "reoutable" breeders that fit to the standard of most. I mean It really comes down to finding a breeder thats worth having a conversation with, clean dogs, and all in all just buying what you like. My breeder for example, most people would not consider him reputable in all senses of the wor, but he tries hard for the breed, works his dogs, and although he doesn't have any titles he competes through the UKC. Most see that as just another byb kennel, but I see effort. So all in all find a kennel that fits YOUR standards and a breeder that you can click with and you should be straight. YOUR paying for the dog so by what YOU like. good luck!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So, it's alright to destroy the integrity and reputation of the APBT if that's what you like? Hmmm, I just can't see how that displays anything but narcissism and selfishness. (that's a bad thing  )


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No Buz, it's only a bad thing if you're making great money and enjoy watching the dogs mate.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> cargan dogs are 3500$. but yet u guys think their worth that  ---shane
> p.s.----i dont condone any dog selling for 3500$. if you pay that, your a moron with too much money


Just curious why the big picture of your dog?
At least Caragan dogs are bred out of Ch and have great peds and health testing. The bullies on that site have non of that. There is a lot of money that goes into show kennels like Caragan but then you get a bully kennel like that and all they did is stick 2 dogs together. Lets not compare apples to oranges here!



buzhunter said:


> So, it's alright to destroy the integrity and reputation of the APBT if that's what you like? Hmmm, I just can't see how that displays anything but narcissism and selfishness. (that's a bad thing  )


:goodpost: While I agree to by what you like you have to consider what they are really doing for the breed when they breed AM bullies but yet call them APBT's.
And you said your breeder competes in the UKC but does not have titles, do you mean conformation or sports? That is good at least he works his dogs.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Just curious why the big picture of your dog?
> At least Caragan dogs are bred out of Ch and have great peds and health testing. The bullies on that site have non of that. There is a lot of money that goes into show kennels like Caragan but then you get a bully kennel like that and all they did is stick 2 dogs together. Lets not compare apples to oranges here!
> 
> :goodpost: While I agree to by what you like you have to consider what they are really doing for the breed when they breed AM bullies but yet call them APBT's.
> And you said your breeder competes in the UKC but does not have titles, do you mean conformation or sports? That is good at least he works his dogs.


He has just just started his dog Mav and a few others in wp. He is also trying a female for conformation. Well reguardless of how you view what I said I still stand by it 100% buzz. I wasn't speaking on this kennel imparticular. However if someone likes their dogs, has the money and the love to spare then why not? You guys have to understand the folks are not jus going to wake up one morning and stop breeding just because of angry opinions. Even if they do call their dogs what they are not every puppy that they produce has to go some where. Not all people who buy bullies want to bree, if there is a loving family or person some where who prefers a low bully and wants to love the dog reguardless of its genetic short comings,(no pun intended) then who are we to say that is not right.But, that is just my opinion I am only a 15 year old bully owner...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I guess I'm a hip hop douche bag who owns my dogs only so they can keep me from blowing away in a mediocre rain storm. I spent an absurd amount of money on all of my dogs... even the ones that I made at the vet... Because I did the breeding to the best of my ability each of these puppies still cost me 800 a piece by the time they were 8 weeks old.


----------

